# Wie iframe mit css ansprechen?



## dasraz (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 mein Problem ist folgendes:

 Ich will die Scrollbar in einem iframe anders gestalten. Das geschieht ja normalerweise über css mit scrollbar-base-color: etc. pp. 
 Nur hab ich jetzt das Problem, dass sich der iframe über css nicht ansprechen lässt, wenn ich Formate folgendermaße definiere:

 iframe {
 background-color:#000000;
 scrollbar-base-color:#FFFFFF;
 scrollbar-arrow-color:#000000;
 }

 Das Aussehen bleibt trotzdem unverändert. Was muss ich tun? Über die Suche habe ich leider keine konkrete Lösung finden können...

 gruß,
 raz


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Februar 2005)

Du musst das aussehen in der Datei die in dem Iframe geladen wird ändern, also ganz normal wie man es bei Seiten ohne Iframes machen würde.


----------



## dasraz (21. Februar 2005)

alles klar, ich danke dir!


----------

